# New here. 👋



## GingerGinn (3 mo ago)

I know, I'm in the right place.
I don't want to tell my woesome tale, for all the watchful eyes. 
Here's the run down.. Been together 17 years. Twins boys. I have been fighting for this relationship the whole relationship. I can't do that anymore. I have nothing left to give, my well runneth empty. So here I am hoping to find strength in others, reaching far outside my comfort zone hoping I am not as crazy as I've been feeling. 
Thanks for reading! 
Stay Awesome!!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

GingerGinn said:


> I know, I'm in the right place.
> I don't want to tell my woesome tale, for all the watchful eyes.
> Here's the run down.. Been together 17 years. Twins boys. I have been fighting for this relationship the whole relationship. I can't do that anymore. I have nothing left to give, my well runneth empty. So here I am hoping to find strength in others, reaching far outside my comfort zone hoping I am not as crazy as I've been feeling.
> Thanks for reading!
> Stay Awesome!!


Concentrate on keeping all your decisions focused on building a new better life for yourself and try not to get distracted. Do something everyday to build your future.


----------



## GingerGinn (3 mo ago)

This has been what I have been doing, trying not to react to the things being done or said.
Focusing on what I can do.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

GingerGinn said:


> So here I am hoping to find strength in others, reaching far outside my comfort zone hoping I am not as crazy as I've been feeling.


TAM is a great place for drawing on the strength and wisdom of others. Welcome to TAM, I wish you great success and happiness.


----------



## GingerGinn (3 mo ago)

Thank you, I've just been perusing around.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

GingerGinn said:


> Thank you, I've just been perusing around.


Sure, peruse as long as you like. If you care to share any details about your situation, TAM members are sure to chime in!


----------



## Loves Coffee (4 mo ago)

Plenty of wisdom to be had here. Lots of perspectives.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

GingerGinn said:


> Thank you, I've just been perusing around.


I am so sorry you find yourself in a relationship that seems like your the only one fighting for it it must now feel like your barking up the wrong tree , 
sometimes it is good to forget about who is reading what you post and just get it off your mind , and then read it back as an outsider and ask your self what should I do for all 4 of us


----------

